# Photo DUMP for LaRen!!



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Be careful what you wish for!

LaRen has reminded me it's been forever since I've shared dog pictures, so I'll just pick at random, starting with the most recent and going back.....

Legend this evening. He turns 10 months on Friday and was 50.6# two weeks ago. Neighbors 3 houses down have a German flag so I tried to use it in a few photos.
































Last night, tried to stack. He's VERY out of coat right now, normally has a full, fluffy coat that makes him look a lot thicker.









Nikon earlier this week

























Hanging out with Indy after they were separated for 2 weeks (Indy stayed with Danielle while we were on vacation, so she will be under-represented in this thread)









Nikon bummin about being back from vacation (me too, bud, me too!)









Crappy still from my phone video, Legend learning to dock jump









Where I vacation there is a little gift shop I like. Normally I HATE gift shops, but this one has decent stuff and the prices are low. The owner is a dog lover and makes custom signs, so I asked her to make me one that says "A dog naps so much because he loves so hard." She ended up making THREE of them so I could chose the color (chose the faded barn red) and then as a gift she made the second one for a surprise! I'm in the process of repainting my den and will be using both. "Blue Horizon" (vom blauen Horizont) is the original name of the place where my family has vacationed for nearly 100 years.









Big guy on the dock

























I don't know how to describe Legend other than "water rat"! He started running off on me during potty breaks and blowing off recalls so he could get in the lake. He just swims and swims. When he's bored, he will stand on his water toys so they can't float and then dunk for them. He even swam after a speedboat and was 2/3 of the way across our bay before someone kayaked over to turn him back!

















Slippery dock fail!

















My husband having a conversation with Coke (who turned 8 in July)

















Our little friend Clare and her bodyguards, Coke, Legend, and Nikon









Legend begging with his eyes to go dock diving


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Squirrels and rabbits under the bird feeders!









Noodle napping









I now call Legend my Flying Fox! First pic is from vacation, other pic is from the UKC Premier (June 2014)

















Legend and Nikon, late July

























In July I helped out at the annual picnic/fundraiser for the Southwest Michigan GSD Rescue which is run by a friend of mine. Legend and Nikon bought bandanas to show their support!









This is what happens if I'm the last one to bed!









9 month old Legend

















How we spend weekends we aren't competing in dog events - me tanning and the dogs in and out of their pool


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon and Barret, a friend's Golden that we dog-sat for an evening









Barret and Indy drinking spilled Mountain Dew soda and wrestling for hours

















Coke came to work with me one afternoon after getting his lion cut

























Legend about 8.5 months









At the end of June, I took the GSDs up to the U.P. for a flyball tournament fundraiser. In the evening the dogs got to go swimming in Lake Superior. And Nikon spent a lot of time digging!

























Some pics from the tournament venue









































Legend 8 months


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Legend, Nikon, and Coke did a parade. We promote the school where my husband works.

























A summer evening photoshoot with Nikon

































Nikon competing in the UpDog Challenge at the UKC Premier

























Legend learning to dock dive at the UKC Premier

















Nikon warming up in the pool









We invited our friend Morgan to be Nikon's junior handler for the day (Nikon is barking at the pool)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Legend lure coursing at the UKC Premier

















Lure coursing in June









Nikon and Legend meeting some friends and their Service Dog In Training

































































Legend and his sister


















Legend trying so hard to fit in with all the cool kids/flyball dogs


















Last but not least, my adora-bull


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I adore looking at your dogs, seriously


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Best photo dump ever!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Seriously awesome photos! I love your dogs, all of them. I really enjoyed seeing these


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Never get tired of looking at beautiful animals Such great photos--love your shepherds' eyes!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

wild wolf said:


> best photo dump ever! :d


This!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Great photos


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Amazin pics as usual.!!!??


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

LOVE these photos! You have some seriously handsome fellas. I love Legends' black mask and Nikon is just so regal looking! I love the one of all the pups on the bed w your hubby-so funny!

What camera are you taking these with? The quality is amazing (you're just a good photographer, too!)


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Legend is too funny! He's growing up nicely. Love all the photos of your pack! They are all handsome!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Malachi'sMama said:


> LOVE these photos! You have some seriously handsome fellas. I love Legends' black mask and Nikon is just so regal looking! I love the one of all the pups on the bed w your hubby-so funny!
> 
> What camera are you taking these with? The quality is amazing (you're just a good photographer, too!)


Many were taken with my free phone (a droid mini? not really sure, I'm not that into phones!) or my old D90 with a variety of low-end lenses.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Legend and Nikon, late July


Thank you so much for all of these fantastic photos!!!!! 

I absolutely LOVE your dogs!!!! All 4 of them are gorgeous!!!! :wub:

The pictures of Nikon and Legend always melt my heart, I wish I had father and son dogs. :wub:


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Great pictures. Your dogs lead some action-packed, interesting lives. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Lovely lovely pictures and dogs!

What is Nikon as far as lines and markings? He's so handsome!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon is west German show lines.

LaRen, for the most part they ignore each other. They did play a few times on vacation since Indy was not there to play with Legend. I haven't seen Nikon play since he was a puppy! I'll probably get Legend neutered younger than I'd normally want to because I intend to keep them both.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Nikon is west German show lines.
> 
> LaRen, for the most part they ignore each other. They did play a few times on vacation since Indy was not there to play with Legend. I haven't seen Nikon play since he was a puppy! I'll probably get Legend neutered younger than I'd normally want to because I intend to keep them both.


Wow, I can't believe they ignore each other, I would never have guessed that because their photos make them look like buddies. Yay! I am happy you are keeping Legend, he's such a gorgeous puppy!!!!

I have been eye balling my Dalmatian's father for quite some time, I offered to take him when the breeder decides to retire him. He's magnificent and I would love to give me a loving home with his son. :wub:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

What a great way to start my morning! Lovely pictures!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Great photo dump! I could look at pictures of your dogs all day... 

I also love the different in Lengend's coat! You can really tell he's out of coat. :O


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, he's NAKED right now! Compared to some dogs, he doesn't look bad, but he previously had more coat than Nikon the show dog. Now he actually looks as small/skinny as he weighs. You can really see it in his tail, it's like a rat tail rather than the usual fluff. I believe the shedding is due to him swimming constantly on vacation but then the weather actually being very dry. 

Nikon on the other hand looks better than he's ever looked this time of year. He also does a major annual coat blow, typically late May but due to the extreme cold weather this year, he didn't blow until after the Premier (mid-June). After that, he tends to look very out of coat and scrawny until November (why I like to show him late fall and winter when he's back in coat). He is out of coat right now but I think I've put a few lbs on him and the activities he's done this summer have maintained his muscle but not been burning off a gazillion calories. This is mainly b/c the flyball facility was destroyed in the tornado so he hasn't been as active. This is the first August that he hasn't looked totally scrawny and has maintained the look of a mature male GSD


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Seriously LOVED these pictures. Thank you for sharing, you capture them all so well and they are so photogenic! Beautiful pack


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

A few recent videos

Some clips of Legend from this past spring 





Legend (and Nikon halfway through) baby jumps off the dock





Legend's first time on a dock/pool, learning to jump





Legend learning flyball turns
Legend flyball 7-11-14 on Vimeo


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

wonderful pictures, loved them all.


----------

